# Help with hardscape



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I have never done an actual aquascape before. I have been more of a gardener just sticking plants in the tank with no real design in mind. I have a piece of driftwood I would like to use, I mounted it on a piece of slate today and set it in the tank. Tell me what you think, can I get away with just this or do I need something on the right side.










and a closer shot of the driftwood.










I was thinking I might be able to slide it to the right and have a large plant to the left of it.

Brian


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

bpimm said:


> ...do I need something on the right side... I was thinking I might be able to slide it to the right and have a large plant to the left of it.


It might be a good idea to decide first on the shape of the layout. You can look at the article in our library: Aquascaping Principles, by Birgit Wolfgang
After your decision answering the questions will be more easy.

The location of the driftwood and its slope reminded me of either a triangular or convex layout. When you choose one of them it is more easy to decide where to put a large plant or what to put on the right side.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Probably convex, however triangular might work, the left end is up against a wall and the right end has access to afternoon sunlight that might look good streaming in.

Brian


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

If you're going convex, you'll need to build up the center with plants, more driftwood, and/or rocks. If it's concave your after, try moving the driftwood to the right about 6 inches. The way you have it now the branch acts as a big arrow pointing your eye to the top left corner. :boink:


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Gonzofish said:


> If you're going convex, you'll need to build up the center with plants, more driftwood, and/or rocks. If it's concave your after, try moving the driftwood to the right about 6 inches. The way you have it now the branch acts as a big arrow pointing your eye to the top left corner. :boink:


I think the way the tank is situated in the room I need to go with a triangular layout.

Here are some new pics with the driftwood moved around. the first and 3rd photo are form directly in front of the tank. the 2nd and 4th are from the primary viewing angle. pics 1 & 2 are the wood moved 6" to the right as suggested, and pics 3 & 4 are of it moved further and rotated taking the right end back to form more of a corner foreground from the main viewing angle.









Pic 1









Pic 2









Pic 3









Pic 4

Which of the layouts do you prefer?

I know I probably shouldn't be looking at it from an angle but that is the location I have available for now and this is not a contest entry.

Brian


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm starting to think that you'll need another smaller branch on the left to "point" the viewer back to the right side. 

I say just go for it. You can always add hardscape later to suit your taste.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

whats the focal point thats is stated at the article i dont get it


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

xcooperx said:


> whats the focal point thats is stated at the article i dont get it


For further understanding of the focal point you can look at Carlos' article: Golden Ratio


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok here is what I came up with, I added a rock wall to stagger the substrate depth for larger plants on the left side.










we will see what it looks like when it grows out a bit and I get a few more plants.

Brian


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It seems it is a good start. Hope your plants grow quickly. Otherwise the algae can be problematic on the white sand. Good luck.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Faruk Gençöz said:


> It seems it is a good start. Hope your plants grow quickly. Otherwise the algae can be problematic on the white sand. Good luck.


Thats actually fine gravel, the light kinda washes it out in the picture. I should have the fresh water hooked up to the tank tonight so I can flush any excess nutrients out of the water column until the plants can take hold and I can get a few more plants in there.

Brian


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Heres an updated picture to show how it's turning out.










Comments?


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

It's looking very nice. If it were my tank, I'd probably move those little patches of carpet plant (chain sword?) on the left and put some taller plants in there. That way, the low, open area is more in the middle & right foreground, where the substrate is lower. You may also want to go with taller plants or something to hide the spraybar in the back. The eye is drawn to things like that. Very nice plant growth! :supz:


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

ringram said:


> It's looking very nice. If it were my tank, I'd probably move those little patches of carpet plant (chain sword?) on the left and put some taller plants in there. That way, the low, open area is more in the middle & right foreground, where the substrate is lower. You may also want to go with taller plants or something to hide the spraybar in the back. The eye is drawn to things like that. Very nice plant growth! :supz:


The little carpet plant is Downoi, I have thought about the ones above the rock needing to move to the lower section, just the two on the far left, and there is a rock covered with ricca in there also that needs a home.

The spraybar is going to move so it doesn't push the stems in back forward when they grow, I am going to make one that will go across the right end and spray the water to the left.

I think I will just leave it alone for now and see what happens, some of the plants in there are waiting for their new home to get set up, and sometimes transplanting in a soil tank can get messy. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------

